# summer cop



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

I am a senior in high school and deciding on which community college I should go too. What are the exact requirments to become a summer cop? Do you have to be in college? What is the age limit? I am 18 and going to be turning 19 in October. What kinds of things will the job require me to do? Is there a wriitne exam? Thanks


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The first thing to do is learn how to use the search,most of your questions have been asked and answered before.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Is there a wriitne exam?


There is, in fact, a wriitne exam. Its mostly consists of spelling, vocabulary and research questions.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Ha Ha



Killjoy said:


> There is, in fact, a wriitne exam. Its mostly consists of spelling, vocabulary and research questions.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

It all depends where you apply. Each town can be different in regards to age, qualifications, and who you know. Try the beach communities first, they are your best bet for summer employment. Also do a crash course in spelling, lots of writting goes with the job. Just my .02


----------

